# My first casket



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

Good evening folks,

Here is my first attempt at making a proper casket. I did all the carpentry work on it, and my wife who is standing with me in the 3rd photo helped me with the staining and clear finish work. The casket is made from solid pine and some luan plywood I had sitting around the shop. The interior is finished with a polished cotton material. I am very satisfied with the way this has turned out.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, very high quality. Seems a shame to corpse it up.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

damn dude! that's a proper casket you've got there!


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

That's awsome excellent job


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Holy crap you made that? You are very talented!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That thing looks great!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That is absolutely beautiful! I'm jealous of it!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Yowza! That's gorgeous.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Perfect. You should hang on to this - it'll save you a ton of money in the end. Great job.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Wow that's excellent work! What are you going to do with it?


----------



## NjCb2004 (Oct 7, 2009)

That is awesome. How long did it take to make it?


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for all of the great comments everyone. This year I plan on placing it in my graveyard scene with a Bucky skeleton that I am going to prop up in it. The Bucky is set up with a talking skull set up by Scary Terry that I installed. Next year I plan on custom making a rotting corpse that will sit up and scream to put in it .


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

It took about 30 hours to make including finishing and the interior.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's your _first_ attempt?! We may all have to hate you now

It's really beautiful.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow! If I tried to make something like that out of wood I had sitting around my shop, it would end up looking like something I'd made out of wood I had sitting around my shop!

Great job!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow nice casket--HOLY CRAP WHAT A SHOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful job on the casket.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I take it that you have your own carpentry shop. Beautiful work. I recommend that you do something interesting like turning it into a day bed. That would really spook the in-laws. But do that on the second one. This one is too beautiful to modify.


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

The tools are mine in the shop, the actual shop is a warehouse that the company I work for rents. They let me use some of the space when i need in exchange for me using my tools to do some work for them.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Ummm WOW! that is AMAZING!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I'd be proud to call that my eternal home. Niiiiiiiice.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!! that is fantastic!!!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

mattt1977 said:


> The tools are mine in the shop, the actual shop is a warehouse that the company I work for rents. They let me use some of the space when i need in exchange for me using my tools to do some work for them.


Do they make.. um.. CASKETS by any chance? That is awesome work! A centerpiece for any haunt for sure.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Vary nice ......are you taking orders .......I plan to be dead sometime next year and I need one with a hot rod theme..........Ya know something you could shove in an oven.....Just kidding......Great job again


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Beautiful work, just beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Another WOW, EXCELLENT, NICE JOB & COOL from me! You are very talented and have quite a nack for patience! I am so impatient when it comes to things like that. I want it done and done NOW....not 30 hours from now......I should learn patience and have some nice props like that!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Very beautiful.. definately a handcrafted beautiful peice of work.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

absolutely gorgious!! cudos, man!


----------

